
Is this the perfect save icon? - colinprince
https://medium.com/@etchuk/is-this-the-perfect-save-icon-9651129bda85#.tabfyo29c
======
orionblastar
I remember MS-Word classes where they told the students to click on the save
icon and to say it looked like a TV Set. It was really a floppy disk but the
instructor said TV set in case students didn't know what a floppy disk was or
what it was used for. This was before Office 2007 and the ribbon interface. I
think it was Word 97 and at the time most people saved files to hard disks
instead of floppy disks.

I remember people used to customize the toolbar and replace the icons with
different icons as well.

I guess the new generation of computer users will not know what a floppy disk
was used for, in the age of where USB drives replaced the floppy drives. They
know it is the Save icon, but not what it was used for.

